# Training Recommendations



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hopefully Sunrise or Tippykyack will see this. They're both in that general part of CT and knowledgeable about training. There are lots of books out there but it seems lots of people are finding training info on youtube or videos. Kikopup is a favorite on youtube. For competition obedience I like Janice Gunn. I don't think there's any substitute for in person training. I've never done privates but I'm sure you can accomplish a lot, quickly with the right trainer. Group lessons really help the dog with socialization and learning to work around other dogs and people.

eta: You might change the title of your thread in include CT to get the attention of people in CT.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

*Petco Training*

Are the training programs that Petco offer really worth it. I have had 3 golden retrievers. My first one past away she was trained in Alexandria VA at the Old Town School for dogs. My 2nd golden who is now 5 I had trained myself and have done really well from what other people told me and in fact I think she's really well disciplined. Now with my 2nd golden I would like to take her and get her into show quality obedience training. She got championship bloodline and I eventually want to get her to be a service animal and therapy pet. Most places I've seen won't take them till 6 months plus with her and my success with my goldens in the past and all I would like to train and learn myself and be active in the whole process. 

So I am not sure that Petco Training is worth the effort for me. I am seeking some professional assistance because I am of course not a pro but would like to be like one LOL..

So would Petco be a good pre school for her or what? is it really worth it?

As a new pet owner maybe if your a new bee please someone shed some light in this area.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Depends on the trainer you get. I like the trainer I've been using with Ella, but another trainer had had to substitute that I didn't like at all. She actually yelled at Ella. But it was good for the basics and for socialization. Socialization more than anything else. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

